# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Iluminação

## Luis Faustino

Depois de se procurar saber que tipo de iluminação é mais adequada para os nossos aquarios é preciso saber que marcas nos garantem uma boa qualidade de luz.

Quando vamos comprar uma lampada que marca escolher? 

Parece-me que há umas melhores que outras, quer seja pela cor emitida, quer pela durabilidade, etc

Se me esqueci de alguma é favor de acrescentar.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Eduardo Mata

este post é boa ideia,mas até hoje só comprei 1 lampada hqi(felizmente  :SbRiche:  ) e é da marca,"BLAU aquaristic" 150w,14000k! a olho nu,dá uma luz ligeiramente azulada,mas pouco,dá um aspecto muito "limpo" ao aquario,e os corais adorarao a mudança de 1-t8 actinica+uma daylight,para 2-t8+hqi150!

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Também tenho uma HQI "BLAU aquaristic" 150w,14000k e gosto bastante da "cor".
Os corais têm crescido, noto um grande desenvolvimento em 2 meses de utilização desta lâmpada.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Gosto muito das lâmpadas BLV 10000 K, não ficam azuladas e sim brancas e fazem com que as cores dos corais fiquem lindas.

----------


## André Moreira

Para mim a AquaConnect é a melhor marca de iluminação. Tenho 3x250w 14000k      .

----------


## joaoventoso

eu tenho 8 t'5 de 37 watts cada (duas azuis) :Pracima:

----------


## Santos Dias

Não sou adepto de Marcas prefiro a relação preço qualidade ,no entanto votei na Aqua Medic

----------

